# Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Speedstippen - irre! 
50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb​*
*Speedfishing? Angeln soll doch Ruhe und Entspannung sein. Wenn aber, gerade in Wettbewerben, vor allem nur Kleinfisch am Platz ist? Dann heisst es schnell eine Menge kleiner Fische für die Wertung fangen. Und davon gibt es Videos, wie Könner sowas machen.*

In einem Thema aus dem Jahre 2004 wurde gefragt, wie viel Fische man an einem Tag maximal fangen könne:
Wie viele fische habt ihr an einem Tag maximal gefangen??
Und dann hat das ein User wieder ausgebuddelt und 2017 weitergemacht damit. 

Schnell kam die Diskussion wegen der gefragten Stückzahl der Fische dann auf Speedfischen mit der Stippe. 

Hatte ich zwar mal gehört, mich aber nie weiter damit beschäftigt.

Bis mir jetzt ein Video in die Hand fiel, bei dem dass auch mal  gezeigt wird.

Über den Kanal des Allan Nielsen ist ein Video zu finden, bei dem er fürs BrowningTeam Denmark *514* kleine Plötzen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 50,9 kg und einem Durchschnitt von 99 Gramm pro Fisch erangelte.

Das über 3 - 4 Stunden so durchzuhalten und eine solche Anzahl Fische zu bringen:
Respekt.

*Das Video:*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq0lfP9_Ids


*Und wers "exotischer" mag - das geht auch mit Goldfischen!!*
Das Video:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tfswuelqvA

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Das zweite Video hat kein Bild bei mir :-/ aber hammerhartes Angeln ist das! Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

bei mir funzen beide Videos..


----------



## phirania (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Bei mir auch.
Erinnert mich an meinen See,geht da auch im Sekundentakt...
An manchen Tagen,kommt man garnicht zur Ruhe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Aber überleg mal, das 3 - 4 h durchhalten und über nen Zentner Kleinfisch fangen - das ist STRESS!!

Da kannste mir sagen, was Du willst.

Da musste es echt wollen und draufhaben


----------



## phirania (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Wenn man zu zweit oder mehreren am Wasser sitzt kurze Zeit macht das noch Spass..
Danach auf Dauer oder über Stunden muß ich das nicht haben.
Wäre bestimmt keine Erholung am Wasser für mich...#d


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Unser Rekord liegt bei 53 Kg Brassen in drei Stunden. Allein! Der Huskyzüchter hat sich gefreut.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

da ist mir n hotdog-wettessen sympathischer. 
da kriegt nämlich der sieger das kotzen.


----------



## JottU (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Über den Sinn oder Unsinn läßt sich da wohl wieder vortrefflich streiten. |krach:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Will ja nicht maulen, aber in einem gut besetztem Wettbewerb kann er mit diesem Tempo höchstens im Mittelfeld landen, das geht deutlich schneller !!! Das Tempo geh ich locker mit !!

@Jose  Muß man eigentlich grundsätzlich alles negativ kommentieren, was einem gegen den eigenen Strich geht ???


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> ...@Jose  Muß man eigentlich grundsätzlich alles negativ kommentieren, was einem gegen den eigenen Strich geht ???



warum nicht? darf mensch doch noch.
schad find ich, dass ich ein lob deinerseits für positiv kommentiertes bislang nicht lesen durfte.

abgesehen davon, "klappe auf" seh ich als anspruch.

nebenbei, was passierte mit diesen 50,9 kg KLEINE plötzen?

könnte die redaktion das mal eruieren?

ne guiness-fischfrika?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach zurück gesetzt wie fast weltweit üblich bei solchen Angeln . 

Somit kein Einfluss auf Natur/Gewässer/Artenschutzbelange (Einfluss hätte da ja nur Entnahme) .. ;-))


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

@Jose Sicher darf man dürfen, aber das war nicht meine Frage!
Ich fragte ganz gezielt : Muß man ?? Zum Anderen : Ich bin kein großer Freund von Lobhudeleien, daher : Auch eine stille Zustimmung ist eine Zustimmung !!

@Thomas9904  Perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht !!

Und für alle : Ja, ich nehme an Wettfischen teil, in Ländern, wo es mir die Gesetzeslage ermöglicht, und das so oft ich kann.


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Danke..


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Jose Sicher darf man dürfen, aber das war nicht meine Frage!
> Ich fragte ganz gezielt : Muß man ?? Zum Anderen : Ich bin kein großer Freund von Lobhudeleien, daher : Auch eine stille Zustimmung ist eine Zustimmung !!
> 
> @Thomas9904  Perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht !!
> ...



mach das und viel spaß dabei.

ob man den mund aufmachen muss?

ja sicher.

sonst ist es ja leicht als "schweigende zustimmung der mehrheit" zu mißbrauchen.

beispiel? DAFV


----------



## feederbrassen (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber überleg mal, das 3 - 4 h durchhalten und über nen Zentner Kleinfisch fangen - das ist STRESS!!


Diese Art Stress ist geil und abends liegt man mit einem breiten grinsen im Gesicht im 
Bett  #6
Ich mag das :l


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

@Jose Passt bei mir gar überhaupt nicht ! Für dir meine Beiträge mal zu Gemüte und du wirst feststellen, das es sich überwiegend um den Kampf gegen den DAFV dreht !! Habe grade heute wieder eine "Werbeveranstaltung" des RhFV zum Wiedereintritt in den DAFV besucht, und da soweit es mir möglich war, Stimmung gemacht. Von daher bin ich für deine Ansätze der völlig falsche Adressat !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

nicht alles auf sich persönlich beziehen, ist n tipp #6


und nix verallgemeinern:


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Muß man eigentlich grundsätzlich alles negativ kommentieren, was einem gegen den eigenen Strich geht ???


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

@Feederbrassen #6 Ich liebe es, wochenlang an der Taktik gefeilt, Fahrten ohne Tackle zu Wettkampfstrecke, Futterstrategien immer wieder überdenken, und wenn man dann noch im vorderen Mittelfeld landet, geht das Grinsen von Ohrläppchen zu Ohrläppchen !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

@Jose habe ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt, sonst würde ich von Herzkasper zu Herzkasper tingeln !

Mein Motto : Think global, act local !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

mein motto ist "sag was dir mißfällt" 

und hör einfach auf, wenn dir jemand auf die nerven geht.

da simma


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

und den Rest macht ihr beiden jetzt per PN aus. 
danke.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Das ist ein Problem bei Anglern, es findet sich immer einer der etwas an anderen,, Kollegen "zu kackern hat |gr:


----------



## ulli1958m (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Ja, ich nehme an Wettfischen teil, in Ländern, wo es mir die Gesetzeslage ermöglicht, und das so oft ich kann.


2 Jahre noch arbeiten und dann werde ich auch öfter teilnehmen....nicht als Profi sondern einfach weil es Spass macht 

Habe mir zwei Wettangeln am Twente Kanal angeschaut....Ein Schwätzchen nach der Veranstaltung war mit einigen Teilnehmern auch drin #6


----------



## Andal (25. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Anglerisch ist das so gar nicht meine Hausnummer, aber ich schaue da für mein Leben gerne zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Genau so gehts mit auch. Finde das immer wieder faszinierend, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit und Präzision gute Wettangler zu Gange sind.


----------



## kingpimpz (26. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Jose, den Sinn dieser Angelei verstehe ich auch nicht aber unser Hobby kann man auch nicht jedem erklären.

Leben und leben lassen.

Das sieht für mich nicht nach dem Hobby aus, was mir Spaß machen würde, da sitzen 50 Angler alle 10 Meter und versuchen da den kleinsten Weissfisch zu fangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

auch schon älter, das Bild, oder?


----------



## kingpimpz (26. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

3.10.17

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Da hätt ich locker ein paar Jahre abgezogen, so kann an sich täuschen (wegen cooler Jacke ohne "bunt-Gedödel" und ohne Aufdrucke etc. - kriegste heute ja kaum noch)..

DANKE für Aufklärung!


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

"HUT AB "tolle Leistung ,das ist Können und Ehrgeiz in höchst Form !
 Wer das nicht ehrt weil es nicht sein Ding ist der tut mir ehrlich leid ,der brauch sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn andere für seine Sparte kein Verständnis haben .


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

So denk ich auch..


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Du sollst nicht senken du sollst fischen! ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

oooh Mann- Du kriegst auch jeden mit ;.))
Verbessert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

guck Dir die Abläufe an und die Präzision - ist schon was anderes wie wenn ich mich da als Stippanfänger rumquälen würde, mein Futter sonstwo landen und ich alleine für die Handhabung dreifache Zeit brauchen würde - ich mess es halt an meiner Unzulänglichkeit!


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Wenn es so leicht ist einfach mal selber probierrn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

jaa, genau!!


----------



## racoon (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Leistung -ja, und Ehrgeiz - ja, aber das besondere "Können" müsste man mir hier noch mal erklären...



Das besondere Können liegt darin, das hohe, präzise Tempo über Stunden beizubehalten, ohne hektisch zu werden. Das Speedstippen des gezeigten Kollegen sieht langsam aus, aber wenn er diesen Rhytmus durchhalten kann über drei Stunden, dann ist das echt große Angelkunst. In einem Match kann dann ein Fehler das Match entscheiden, dass kann schon mit einer Vertüddelung entschieden werden, wen zwei gleich gute gegeneinander antreten und der Teich voll Fisch ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Du konntest das besser erklären als ich als "Nichtstipper" - DANKE


----------



## vonda1909 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Noch nie habe ich so etwas Sinn freies gesehen zuvor gesehen.Doch merke ich für einige ist er nun ein Held.


----------



## racoon (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Noch nie habe ich so etwas Sinn freies gesehen zuvor gesehen.Doch merke ich für einige ist er nun ein Held.




Was bitte ist daran sinnfrei ? Wenn *dieser *Angler an *dieser *Angelart seinen Spaß findet, was ist daran sinnfrei ? Dass *Du *diese Angelart nicht magst ? Und schon ist es sinnfrei ?

Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## gründler (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

............


----------



## racoon (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Die Hintergründe des Videos kennen wir wahrscheinlich alle nicht.
Wo wurde es gedreht, wurde es beim Match gedreht oder beim Training zum Match, vielleicht wurde auch extra für das Video gefischt.
Und vor allem : Was geschieht mit dem Fang?  Wenn eine solche Menge Fisch gefangen wird, dann hat es vielleicht ja tatsächlich mal einen hegerischen Grund? Wer weiß?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



racoon schrieb:


> Was bitte ist daran sinnfrei ? Wenn *dieser *Angler an *dieser *Angelart seinen Spaß findet, was ist daran sinnfrei ? Dass *Du *diese Angelart nicht magst ? Und schon ist es sinnfrei ?
> 
> Leben und leben lassen...


Bruder im Geiste...............


----------



## Andal (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Einfach mal alles etwas gelassener sehen und gerne auch über den eigenen Tellerrand - dann klappt es auch mit den Kollegen, die etwas anderes machen. |wavey:


----------



## Jose (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



thanatos schrieb:


> "HUT AB "tolle Leistung ,das ist Können und Ehrgeiz in höchst Form !
> Wer das nicht ehrt weil es nicht sein Ding ist der tut mir ehrlich leid ,der brauch sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn andere für seine Sparte kein Verständnis haben .



lass dein "mitleid" stecken.
ich find sowas zum kotzen.
wie ich es zum kotzen finde, wenn angler eingeschränkt werden.

wenn ich alles ehren würde "was nicht mein ding" ist, was wäre ich dann?

auf jeden fall ohne eigene meinung, und diese frechheit nehm ich mir immer raus.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Dann musst du auch mit dem Mitleid anderer Leute leben 
Alles was wir am Wasser mit den Fischen treiben kann man aus Schützersicht negativ auslegen - und wer ohne  Sünde ist...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Richtich. Ich sag ja auch nur, wenn das rein im Kontext "Wettbewerb" präsentiert wird, weckt das eben auch negative Stimmen.



Und? 

Deutschland und seine schrägen Ansichten sind gottlob nicht der ethisch/moralische Kompass ,nach dem sich die restliche, normal tickende Anglerwelt zu drehen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Vor allem:
Man weiss ja nicht mal, ob entnommen wurde (wenn ja, aus Hege??) oder nicht.

Wird nicht entnommen ist aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht ja eh nix passiert - dann ists nur das Tierschutz/Schützer/PETA-Bambi Syndrom oder persönliche Befindlichkeit aus anderen Gründen  (für zweiteres hab ich Verständnis für ersteres nicht) ...


----------



## Jose (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann musst du auch mit dem Mitleid anderer Leute leben
> Alles was wir am Wasser mit den Fischen treiben kann man aus Schützersicht negativ auslegen - und wer ohne  Sünde ist...




auslegen kann man alles und jede/r wie es will.
nur mit steinen werfen oder mitleid anschmieren ist schon speziell.

und, zur erinnerung, es soll angler geben, die zubereiteten hecht zum kotzen finden. sollen die den trotzdem runterwürgen?

schad, dass man so leicht an den pranger kommt


----------



## Andal (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

@ Jose:

Mach dich locker und iss einen Karnickel - du bist nicht du, wenn du Hunger hast! :m


----------



## vonda1909 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Da kann man ja gut  rauslesen wer noch in der guten alten moralisch lebt 500 Fische in ein Netz und dann ab auf die Waage und wenn es Wettkampf war wieviel hatte der2 ,3 oder der zehnte .Nun Sinfrei ist es doch nicht wie ich meinte .Ne das bläst nur das Ego des Siegers auf .


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Leistung -ja, und Ehrgeiz - ja, aber das besondere "Können" müsste man mir hier noch mal erklären...



Mit stippen fängt ja  in der Regel fast jeder Angler an und jeder Stipper fängt auch - es sollte sich aber auch nicht jeder der 3+3 zusammenzählen kann als Mathematiker bezeichnen 
 Mach einfach mal bei so was mit dann weißt du wie gut du es kannst


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

sodele, wie jeder weiss werden wir nicht persönlich.
Danke.

Zum Sachverhalt:
Man weiss ja nicht mal, ob entnommen wurde (wenn ja, aus Hege??) oder nicht.

Wird nicht entnommen ist aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht ja eh nix passiert - dann ists nur das Tierschutz/Schützer/PETA-Bambi Syndrom oder persönliche Befindlichkeit aus anderen Gründen (für zweiteres hab ich Verständnis für ersteres nicht) ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Dropshot schrieb:


> aber teilweise auch nachvollziehbar wenn man den Bezug verliert und es übertreibt.



Gemessenen woran? 

Etwa am Geplärre von Minderheiten ?

An der dt.(Tierschutz)Bigotterie? 

An der Meinung von "Besseranglern "?


----------



## Drxpshxt (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



thanatos schrieb:


> Mit stippen fängt ja  in der Regel fast jeder Angler an und jeder Stipper fängt auch - es sollte sich aber auch nicht jeder der 3+3 zusammenzählen kann als Mathematiker bezeichnen
> Mach einfach mal bei so was mit dann weißt du wie gut du es kannst



Dann fehlt mir da wohl Dein Profi-Blick. Danke für die "Erklärung".#d

Nee, mitmachen muss ich da nicht, um zu beweisen, wie "gut" ich angeln kann. Wie Du sehen kannst, ist mein Ego groß genug|rolleyes


----------



## JottU (27. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Umfrage dazu fänd ich auch mal interessant.
Hat halt jeder ein anderes Verständnis zum Thema Angeln - und deshalb ist man untereinander auch oft so zerstritten, wird aber auch nie auf einen Nenner kommen.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Dropshot schrieb:


> zu Besserangler:
> Ich finde z. B. das Reißen von Fischen absolut inakzeptabel. Bin ich jetzt ein Besserangler? Oder wo fängt das an?



Du weißt wo das anfängt..das kapieren viele aber erst, wenn die eigene Art der Angelei zur Debatte steht.

Einfach mal die Moralkeule im Schrank lassen, wenn das legal praktizierte(und nur darum gehts hier) der anderen, nicht ins eigene Denkschema passt..nennt man auch Toleranz.


----------



## racoon (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



thanatos schrieb:


> Mit stippen fängt ja  in der Regel fast jeder Angler an ......



Da musste ich doch schon ganz schön schmunzeln, als ich diese Aussage gelesen habe. Das ist ja soooooo fürchterlich altmodisch. 
Spinfischen  ist DIE optimale Methode, um mit dem angeln anzufangen. Schicke bunte  Klamotten, saubere Hände, jederzeit durchführbar.....



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Moralkeule im Schrank lassen, wenn das legal praktizierte(und nur darum gehts hier) der anderen, nicht ins eigene Denkschema passt..nennt man auch Toleranz.



Richtig, leben und leben lassen. 
Wer lieber in bunten Klamotten aufm schicken Teppich sitzt und mit sauberen Händen diverse Gummiköder fischt soll das machen und wer lieber nach einem Angeltörn ne dicke Schleimschicht auf der Schürze hat und riecht wie ein Biber, der ne Woche nicht im Wasser war hat auch Recht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



JottU schrieb:


> Umfrage dazu fänd ich auch mal interessant.
> Hat halt jeder ein anderes Verständnis zum Thema Angeln - und deshalb ist man untereinander auch oft so zerstritten, wird aber auch nie auf einen Nenner kommen.
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



bitte sehr:
Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?


soll keiner sagen, wir würden schlafen
:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## thanatos (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

@ racoon -
 wenn man erst mal ü 70 ist darf man schon etwas altmodisch sein  gelle ;+


----------



## vonda1909 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bitte sehr:
> Wett-, Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs- Traditionsangeln - wer vergleicht sich?
> 
> 
> ...



Stell mal die Frage wer wieder mit lebend Köderfisch angeln möchte(Oder es immer noch tut) da bekommst du bestimmt das selbe Ergebnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Offtopic an:
ach weisst Du, hättest Du in den Umfragen mal gelesen oder gestörbert:
Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?
Offtopic aus..

damit wieder zurück zum Thema hier ...


----------



## vonda1909 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> ach weisst Du, hättest Du in den Umfragen mal gelesen oder gestörbert:
> Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?
> Offtopic aus..
> ...



über mein Wissen mach dir mal keine sorge .
Aber Persönlich werden wir hier ja nicht.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

und wenn ich wissen möchte wer 1960 in der DDR geangelt oder 40 Bäume fällt dann bin ich da richtig.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



thanatos schrieb:


> Mit stippen fängt ja  in der Regel fast jeder Angler an...



Nicht überall. Als ich mir mit 14 Jahren eine 5 m Telestippe besorgt habe, hat das bei uns im Süden echtes Aufsehen am See erregt. Sooo lang und dann noch nicht einmal eine Rolle dran. In der Gegend sucht man bis heute die Stipper vergebens. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Angelverbotsschild im Hintergrund?


----------



## geomas (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

^^ das ist ja dem Foto nach zu urteilen eine echte „Wolkenkratzer-Stippe”! 

Ich mag solche alten Bilder. 



Hab neulich nach dem Fußballspiel des örtlichen Drittligisten einen Typen mit ner dicken Stippe inmitten der Heimfans laufen sehen. Nach dem nächsten Heimspiel ist er mir wieder aufgefallen.
Da hats dann „klick” im Kopf gemacht - damit schwenken die die großen Fahnen im Süd-Block.
Ein Ultra-Stipper sozusagen...


----------



## Andal (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelverbotsschild im Hintergrund?



Da stand nur drauf, wem der See gehört, dass man Karten braucht und wo man sie kriegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

nicht schlecht... Ob das heute noch so steht?


----------



## Andal (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

An der Stelle ist heute leider eine schicke Uferpromenade und der See selber leider kaum noch zugänglich. Wie halt leider oft so der Fall.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelverbotsschild im Hintergrund?


Dacht ich auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dacht ich auch


Andal hätt ja noch davor geangelt - ich hätt ihm also NICHT schwarzangeln unterstellt, darauf lege ich Wert!
:g:g:g


----------



## Andal (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andal hätt ja noch davor geangelt - ich hätt ihm also NICHT schwarzangeln unterstellt, darauf lege ich Wert!
> :g:g:g



Das war damals aber für mich ein sehr aktuelles Thema. Unter der Woche, wenn keiner Zeit hatte, das wir fischen gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

tstststs....


----------



## Andal (28. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> tstststs....



Viel schlimmer wäre es, dereinst die Sünden zu bereuen, die man niemals begangen hat! :m


----------



## ulli1958m (29. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*

Der Kollege im Filmchen macht das Speedfischen auch nicht zum ersten mal
Wobei im Wettkampf die Fische direkt in die Hand rein fliegen
Leider finde ich den Film vom Wettangeln nicht |kopfkrat

Wichtig ist auch wie die Made angeködert wird, damit man mit einer Made zig Fische fängt....anködern kostet Zeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Speedstippen - irre!  50,9 Kilo kleine Plötzen im Wettbewerb*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch wie die Made angeködert wird, damit man mit einer Made zig Fische fängt....anködern kostet Zeit


!! Guter Hinweis!!


----------

